
Orthogonal blogging tools - blasdel
http://joshua.schachter.org/2009/12/blogging-tools.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JoshuaSchachter+%28joshua%27s+blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jgrahamc
I use good old Blogger publishing via SFTP to my site. In fact
<http://jgc.org/> has no server side code on it at all. It's all static HTML.
The blog is generated by Blogger, the rest of the pages are generated by
custom code. None of that code is actually running or installed on the server
itself.

